# [WTS] Avet LX MC (Blue)



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Used approximately 5 times. Price includes the reel, upgraded handle, original box with accessories, and reel cover. It doesn't include the braid because it's almost brand new JB hollow and I'd like to use the braid on other setups I have.

Great condition (Cosmetic: 9+/10, Mech: 10/10)

Pics can be found here:

https://imageshack.com/a/wro4/1

Paid $300 for the reel and $20 for the upgraded handle.

Asking $280 shipped.

-Mike


----------

